# Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot



## Kegelfisch (3. Januar 2006)

Hei Leute
Hat jemand einen Tip,wo man stabiles,aber nicht zu schweres Planenmaterial beziehen kann.#c Ich möchte mir eine Bootsabdeckung für mein Ruderboot selber nähen,welche ich beim Transport an das jeweilige Gewässer raufzurren kann.Immerhin ist ein offenes Boot ein ganz schöner Windfang und damit auch ein Spritfresser und zum Anderen kann ein abgedecktes Boot nicht sinnlos vollregnen(beim Angeln ist`s ja egal)und zum zweiten könnte man dann das Boot auch als Hängerersatz nehmen:q .Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## schwedenklausi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

schau mal bei einem lkw planenbauer ,der hat bestimmt reste zum verkauf
schwedenklausi


----------



## Kegelfisch (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Hei Schwedenklausi#h
 Danke für Deinen Tip.Ich kenne aber im Umkreis keinen Hersteller von Lkw-Planen#c .Außerdem sind diese auch sehr steif und wenn man dann am Angelplatz ist,muß dieses störrische und eventuell nasse Teil ins Auto#d .
Lieber was weicheres,was trotzdem stabil ist.Das kann man dann in `ner 
Maurerbutte in den Kofferraum flaggen.:m


----------



## THD (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Gewebeplanen ausm Baumarkt solltens doch auch tun oder ? Sind nicht so schwer wie LKW Planen und gibts in verschiedenen Größen, außerdem gibts da Ösen und Ösenzangen.


----------



## mad (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

hi kegelfisch,

ich würde dir auch zur lkw plane raten. hab mir eine für mein boot gebastelt das schöne daran die kannst du mit einen heißluftfön wunderbar verschweißen.
brauche damit alleine boot zu oder abdecken keine 2 minuten.
so störrisch sind die planen nicht und ich würde die am anhänger dann verstauen.
die bauplanen usw. werden nicht lange halten, hab damit schon schlechte erfahrung gemacht. nach paar mal fahren hast nur noch fetzen.


----------



## Kegelfisch (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Hei Leute
Danke für die Tipps.Gewebeplanen aus dem Baumarkt kenne ich noch aus meiner aktiven Camperzeit.Die rissen schon bei mässigem Wind,vor allem an den Ösen.Eine Autofahrt ist dagegen schon Starksturm.Selbst die Methode mit den eingeknoteten Kugeln ist nicht viel sicherer.Da reißt es eben woanders.Außerdem hatte ich bisher eine als Abdeckung des Bootes auf ruhendem Hänger und die Dinger sind leider nicht wasserdicht#q :c .Ich mußte nach ein paar Tagen schmelzenden Schnees den Kahn erst mal runternehmen vom Hänger und umdrehen(trotz Spriegel und straffer Plane ).Das hat jetzt auch den Nachteil,daß ich jetzt immer erst etwas Vorbereitungszeit brauche.
*Faustformel:* +Vorbereitungszeit x -Angelzeit = ++:r :r :r (soll ich etwa elendig verhungern??)#d 
Vielen Dank trotzdem,vielleicht fällt mir ja doch noch was ein|kopfkrat :m |znaika:


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Hier in Hamburg gibt´s ne menge bootsausstatter, die Haben Planen in jeder farbe und stärke


----------



## muddyliz (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Pack doch dein Boot kieloben auf deinen Hänger, dann regnet's dir nicht rein und windschlüpfriger ist es auch.


----------



## heinzrch (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

ich hab meinen Hänger auch umgebaut: 2 stabile Kanthölzer vorne und hinten montiert, und das Boot kieloben gelagert und transportiert.
Fährt sich viel besser und das Boot läuft nicht dauernd voll. Geht aber nur bei kleineren Booten bis ca. 4 m.
Nächstes (pardon dieses....) Jahr verkauf ich vieleicht den Bootstrailer und kauf mir nen normalen Kastenanhänger auf den ich dann die zwei Querlatten  montiere. Dann hab ich auch nen normalen Hänger zur Verfügung, wenn ich mal einen brauche....
Der Bootshänger steht halt doch die meiste Zeit nur rum.


----------



## Kegelfisch (8. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Hallo Bootsangler#h
*Nicht wundern - ist wirklich ein alter Tread von mir *|supergri . 
Habe endlich meinen lange gehegten Plan verwirklicht und mir eine Abdeckung nach meinen Vorstellungen vom Sattler machen lassen (so'n Material kann ich nicht nähen). Ist aus LKW-Plane mit einem genähten Kanal unter der Traufkante in dem ein Ratschengurt läuft. Flache Spriegel verhindern einen Wassersack bei Fahrt und Stand. Die Plane ist sehr stabil (Autobahntauglich !) .Zum Lagern des Bootes wird sie aber abgenommen , da sie nicht atmungsaktiv ist (war letztendlich 'ne Preisfrage) .Ich tacker noch ein paar Fotos mit ran . 
Uwe |stolz:


----------



## Bobster (8. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Sehr schön !

Leider kann ich nicht mit einer professionell geschneiderten Plane aufwarten, die muß ich mir noch selber schneiden,
schweißen und lochen....aber das wird schon klappen in den nächste Tagen.

Interessieren würde mich mal ein Foto von dem gelösten Problem"unter" der Plane.

Zeltgestänge ?

#h


----------



## Kegelfisch (8. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Hallo Bobster #h
Ich habe mir klappbare Spriegelaufnahmen gebaut aus billigen Möbelrollen (nur die Aufnahme verwendet) und selbstgedrehten Plastik(sack)hülsen , welche an den Aufnahmen mit dem unteren Ende beweglich angeschraubt wurden (siehe Foto unter "nützliche Umbauten an Boot und Trailer") . Die Spriegel sind die normalen 8mm Ø , welche es als Meterware z.B. im Bootszubehör gibt . Damit ist eine gute Stabilität in längsrichtung des Bootes und dennoch eine Flexibilität in Querrichtung gegeben . Letzteres dient dazu, daß beim Angeln die Hülsen flach auf der Kante oben aufliegen. Versenkte Hülsen wollte ich nicht machen , da ich 1. ein doppelwandiges und ausgeschäumtes Boot habe und 2. der Anstellwinkel der Spriegel d.h. der Radius festgelegt wird und gegebenenfalls zu hoch für meine Bedürfnisse wird .Es soll schließlich keine Hafenplane sondern eine Transportabdeckung sein . 
Viel Erfolg beim Nachbau oder als Denkimpuls ; Uwe :g


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Vesuchs mal mit Teichfolie aus dem Baumarkt ist für kleines geld absolut Top.


----------



## Spinny (15. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Hallo Kegelfisch,

kannst du mir auch verraten was dich das ganze beim Sattler gekostet hat?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Hi,
solche Dachplanen bekommt man im Baumarkt ,
die gibt es von der Rolle , mich hat das ganze keine 40 Euro gekostet.
Lässt sich mit einer handelsüblichen Nähmaschiene selber nähen.
Und ein paar weiber die das gerne machen findet man(n) auch immer ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

.....suche noch jemand der mir meine Persenning näht :q 
Stoff, Materialien und gutes Arbeitsklima vorhanden :q

Udo, kannst Du nicht Deine Crew für 2 Tage
mal ins Sauerland schicken #h


----------



## Udo561 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*



Bobster schrieb:


> .....suche noch jemand der mir meine Persenning näht :q
> Stoff, Materialien und gutes Arbeitsklima vorhanden :q
> 
> Udo, kannst Du nicht Deine Crew für 2 Tage
> mal ins Sauerland schicken #h



Das reicht nicht , weist doch wie die Weiber sind #d
Ich musste mir auch etwas nettes einfallen lassen damit die beiden mir die Persennig nähen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kegelfisch (15. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Hei Spinny #h
Kann ich nicht . Nur eins - wir waren beide hocherfreut , da ohne Rechnung :q . Die Qualität und Machart ist genauso , wie ich es mir versprochen habe . Selbst 110 (|rotwerden ) auf der Autobahn zu den Silberlingen ging ohne jegliche Probleme . Der Kahn blieb innen sauber (vorher war immer der Strassendreck drin) und das Stinkzeug mußte nicht ins Auto :g . 
Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (15. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Hei Bobster #h
Hier sind ein paar Fotos von meiner Spriegellösung . 
Uwe #6


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2010)

*AW: Transportabdeckung für Ruderboot*

Uiiii, das ist ja interessant !

Danke Kegelfisch

#h


----------

